
Ellen Pao says startups will fix Silicon Valley's diversity problem - mtviewdave
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/05/02/ellen-pao-of-project-include-startups-can-fix-techs-diversity-problem/3623425002/
======
eggsAndBacon
I know this is to battle discrimination, but aren’t they also encouraging it?

